# PIKO RAILBUS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I received my Piko VT-98 rail bus set today from Train-Li. I must say that I am very impressed. Both by the model and the service from Train-Li. I only had a chance to bench test the duo, and they ran very smoothly on my six foot test track. I'm looking forward to getting them out in the garden for some real running. But that may still be at least a week or two away.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dan, 


Congratulations on your new rail bus! Post some pictures when you get a chance. Does it have sound/digital? 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Let me chime in. First of all thanks Dan for the compliment.

No Dan asked for the factory default one. However, we have the appropriate sound as well and have delivered in the past several of these babies with the sound installed (works in Analog and DCC). The sound is actually amazing considering that it is a gear box driven engine, where you can ehre the delays when the engine shifts and you mind is confused when you here a slow running motor at a higher speed


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Axel 

On analogue what do you use 

Thanks Dave


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Dave:

We are installing ZIMO all away around. We didn't use to do that but ZIMO has fully updated their micro codes to run analog as well. In theory 3 sounds could be triggered, but practically only two, because you have only 2 distinct magnet positions on the rail. The advantage is that a you get a DCC board with integrated sound, so whenever you take the engine to a DCC layout you can control it right there. For speakers we only use the finest - VISATON (or as I call them the German Bose). The reason for Visaton speakers is their quality of sound and their durability. No point installing a $3 speaker for a $178 sound board.
regards


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

It must be something in the air , I was just thinking about a Piko railbus , and .........found your post reference one , videos in operation when you can , please . There are several videos on youtube of the real ones .


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Axel 

Many thanks for the info 

Dave


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They do look sharp, and are about the same size as the LGB bus per photos on the Interweb if you wish to "mix and match".


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

For those who like to build a scene module of a little German station, one of my favorite scenes would be the railbus on a station siding, e.g close the main building platform, one dead end track with 1 or two box cars and the main line track with a passing V200 and one or two of the DB passenger cars. Since these cars are long one would use probably only one car whose tail ends up in a tunnel. I was seriously considering this myself, however, I had to make a decision to stay just with my RhB theme, there is already enough for me to do







. But that scene holds a lot of nostalgia. (Below BBBBBBB= boxcar, PPPPP-PPPP= Piko railbus, VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV= V200, DDDDDDDDDDDD= DB passenger car, are switches.

|---BBBBBB------------------->---------------PPPPPPP-PPPPPPPP------------


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

What are you using for passengers in the USA? 

The Piko Schienenbus seems to be in an unusual scale. 
Something like 1 : 27. Never heard of a maker of figures for 1 : 27. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes , I am out of scale myself , and have problems fitting in a lot of places









People are out of scale in a lot of situations in real life .


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

It just happens that I have unpainted poeple that actually fit into the Piko railbus. About a year ago I shared pictures here


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Axel, I remember your pix, especially the Ski equipment. Very nice!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I have unpainted poeple that actually fit into the Piko railbus. 

Why don´t you use painted Swiss Appenzellers in that Deutsche Bundesbahn Railbus? 
These Whities look a bit pale. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------

